
The Mojave Phone Booth - network_boi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mojave_phone_booth
======
CaliforniaKarl
It’s amazing how far you can run a telephone line. I wonder where the Central
Office was.

------
basicplus2
"Mojave phone booth's number, 760-733-9969, was acquired from the CLEC by
phone phreak Lucky225 on July 31, 2013 and now rings using voice over IP.[10]
Callers join a conference where strangers can once again connect just like
when the phone booth was active.[10] IRC over SMS was added for DEF CON 22,
IRC over Signal was added for DEF CON 25 - and both are currently still
working.[11][12] One can send a message via SMS or Signal with SUBSCRIBE ALIAS
to 760-733-9969 to join the group chat"

~~~
Nextgrid
I can confirm it works via Signal. No response via SMS though.

